# Awning Support Arm "hook"



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Broke my support arm hook. Anyone know how to find one online? Can;'t seem to find the right words in Google to get it to come up.

Here is a image I snagged off Youtube that shows the part I am looking for.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

"A&E Awning Parts" pulls up a ton of links but I really done know what you are looking for. Even with the picture.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> "A&E Awning Parts" pulls up a ton of links but I really done know what you are looking for. Even with the picture.


in the picture you can see the two "fingers" that, when attached to main awning arm, connect the cross support arm to the main arm


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> "A&E Awning Parts" pulls up a ton of links but I really done know what you are looking for. Even with the picture.


in the picture you can see the two "fingers" that, when attached to main awning arm, connect the cross support arm to the main arm
[/quote]
Here is a link to parts at PPL


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

crunchman12002 said:


> "A&E Awning Parts" pulls up a ton of links but I really done know what you are looking for. Even with the picture.


in the picture you can see the two "fingers" that, when attached to main awning arm, connect the cross support arm to the main arm
[/quote]
Here is a link to parts at PPL
[/quote]

I was there, but it is bascially imposible to find the part I am looking for.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Is this it?

Awning support arm hook


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> Is this it?
> 
> Awning support arm hook


Yea!!! You DA' Man Andy!!!


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

You may already have the part on order, but the supplier will need all kinds of numbers to get you the correct part. You will likely find them on the inside of one of the two support arms.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

"A&E Awning Secondary Rafter 3312972012B for 8500 Plus"

Looks like you get the four foot rafter and the hook as a unit.







Better than nothing.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I haven't ordered yet, as I sent an email message via eBay to see if they sell just the hook part.


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I haven't ordered yet, as I sent an email message via eBay to see if they sell just the hook part.


You might be doing too much work. I carried the part to the local camper place and they took care of it all. They even stated that they did not mark it up and I paid the shipping. My total cost was only $31 for a new arm. Sounded pretty good to me.


----------

